# Blower belt won't stay on



## jarheaddoc (Sep 4, 2012)

Ariens 924073

The belt for the blower on this machine keeps jumping off the drive sheave. The machine worked fine before I removed the blower for other work I needed to do to the machine.

I am assuming that I put the machine back together correctly because the bolts lined up and nothing looks crooked. I did move the belt finger when I took it apart.

The first time I put it back together the auger ran by itself at full speed and the belt jumped the sheave. The second time the auger only moved when the clutch lever was pushed, then the belt came off the sheave.

I have missed something simple, I'm sure. I didn't find much of an answer in the manuals I have for this machine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I assume what you're calling a belt finger is some form of belt keeper. I'm guessing you have one on the wrong side of the belt or misaligned.

Post some pictures and I'm sure someone can help you out. This is assuming all the pulleys etc are correctly aligned and teh auger housing hooked up correctly.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Make sure the belt guard "fingers" are on the outside of the belt

There is always the possibility of the wrong belt.

I rarely order the factory belt. I use off the shelf belts but you have to ensure you have the right profile (v shape)or it will not sit right in the groove.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

doc, Is the auger pulley on the back of the blower housing inline with the small pulley on the engine? Is the auger pulley wobbly or bent? Check too that the spring for the brake assembly is still there and this underside "belt finger" is in place. Also it may be possible the rod, just below the belt finger I have pictured (where the blower housing hooks over) has cracked a weld during re-assembly? That could cause the blower to tractor mounting to wobble under load. Just throwing out ideas beyond it likely being a wrong belt.


----------



## jarheaddoc (Sep 4, 2012)

JT,
I will take a look at the stuff you suggest once it warms up enough to go outside for more than one second. Zero would be warm right now!


----------

